# Scale in Rush's YYZ Guitar Solo



## Nomad (May 7, 2007)

Like the title says, what scale is used in the guitar solo in YYZ?

To me it sounds like a phrygian mode or a harmonic minor scale. I also realize that the phrygian mode is actually a mode of the harmonic minor scale or the other way around... I forgot. For example, A Harmonic Minor is the same as E Phrygian Dominant. 

Just asking cause I really love that sound. Another good example of this sound is Dimebags solo in Domination.


----------



## BigM555 (May 7, 2007)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe you're on the right track.

IIRC the solo is based on E phrygian.

That said, I believe Alex just kinda "went for it" and ripped.


----------



## JBroll (May 7, 2007)

B Phrygian Dominant, if I'm not mistaken. Half right on both guesses, pretty close.

Jeff


----------

